# WHEA-Logger Event ID 17 flooding System Events



## satindemon4u (Feb 7, 2016)

Alright. So I posted yesterday about an issue I was having installing Microsoft office. It just kept failing. Well at this point I can't seem to install anything. I mean anything. I tried to install windows updates, failed. Java update, failed. Intel chipset update, failed.

So I decided to check the event viewer and found this under system. Note: There are probably 50-100 of these coming in every single second.

System is an Asus X555UB-NH51
Windows 10
Updates BIOS to latest version


[ *Name*]  Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
[ *Guid*]  {C26C4F3C-3F66-4E99-8F8A-39405CFED220}
*EventID* 17
[ *SystemTime*]  2016-02-07T04:25:03.748481800Z
*EventRecordID* 142711471
[ *ActivityID*]  {60374B4E-7321-40C3-9D7E-29FBC0571B44}


That's pretty much the short version of the error.


----------



## flyingsquirrel (Feb 7, 2016)

Do you have any more info on the event viewer? If you click on the event and look under the "General" tab, what does it say?

I had a similar issue with my machine and it turns out that disabling PCI-E Native Power Management in the BIOS fixed it. My onboard wifi didn't like having the link state power management set to enabled and it flooded the event log with the following:

A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Component: PCI Express Root Port
Error Source: Advanced Error Reporting (PCI Express)

Busevice:Function: 0x0:0x1D:0x1
Vendor IDevice ID: 0x8086:0xA119
Class Code: 0x30400

The details view of this entry contains further information.​If your event log shows something similar, try looking up the Vendor/Device ID because it'll tell you which piece of hardware is causing the problems


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah, need more information.  All you provided was the generic error header information.  There should be sub data that gives details about what specific caused it and why.

Edit: WHEALOGR_PCIE_WARNING

The error should have something like this:
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff559502(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 7, 2016)

WHEA errors are most common when CPU based errors are happening. If you have CPU overclocked, restore it to default values. Also check temperatures of the CPU.


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 7, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, need more information.  All you provided was the generic error header information.  There should be sub data that gives details about what specific caused it and why.
> 
> Edit: WHEALOGR_PCIE_WARNING
> 
> ...



I have posted below the entire log. I didn't in the beginning because it is quite lengthy. But, if it helps then here you guys go. 



RejZoR said:


> WHEA errors are most common when CPU based errors are happening. If you have CPU overclocked, restore it to default values. Also check temperatures of the CPU.



CPU isn't overclocked and never has been. Temps seem to be doing ok. Maxing out at 43C.

As far as installing things goes I believe I finally fixed that. I installed a ram disk partition a while back and then decided to remove it. However, when doing so it never returned any of the system variables to default so I had to do that. Things are installing fine now, I think. Still getting flooded with those damn errors though. Below is the log...



*-* *System*
*-* *Provider*
[ *Name*]  Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
[ *Guid*]  {C26C4F3C-3F66-4E99-8F8A-39405CFED220}
*EventID* 17
*Version* 0
*Level* 3
*Task* 0
*Opcode* 0
*Keywords* 0x8000000000000000
*-* *TimeCreated*
[ *SystemTime*]  2016-02-07T16:53:33.830606300Z
*EventRecordID* 143543093
*-* *Correlation*
[ *ActivityID*]  {3869F935-EBCF-4A54-9F0A-94A23B479DBE}
*-* *Execution*
[ *ProcessID*]  1356
[ *ThreadID*]  2384
*Channel* System
*Computer* NathanLaptop
*-* *Security*
[ *UserID*]  S-1-5-19
*-* *EventData*
*ErrorSource* 4
*FRUId* {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
*FRUText*


*ValidBits* 0xdf


*PortType* 4


*Version* 0x101


*Command* 0x10


*Status* 0x407


*Bus* 0x0


*Device* 0x1c


*Function* 0x5


*Segment* 0x0


*SecondaryBus* 0x0


*Slot* 0x0


*VendorID* 0x8086


*DeviceID* 0x9d15


*ClassCode* 0x30400


*DeviceSerialNumber* 0x0


*BridgeControl* 0x0


*BridgeStatus* 0x0


*UncorrectableErrorStatus* 0x0


*CorrectableErrorStatus* 0x1


*HeaderLog* 00000000000000000000000000000000


*Length* 672


*RawData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


----------



## flyingsquirrel (Feb 7, 2016)

I've googled *VendorID* 0x8086 and *DeviceID* 0x9d15, looks like it could be coming from "Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #6 - 9D15"

Can you try the following: go to *Device Manager*, click on the *View *menu and list *devices by connection*. Then navigate to where the "*Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #6 - 9D15*" is listed, and click on its arrow to expand it. Which device is connected to it? If it's a non-essential device, can you try disabling it temporarily and see if the problem still occurs?

Edit: daft question, but have you installed the intel chipset drivers?


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 7, 2016)

flyingsquirrel said:


> I've googled *VendorID* 0x8086 and *DeviceID* 0x9d15, looks like it could be coming from "Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #6 - 9D15"
> 
> Can you try the following: go to *Device Manager*, click on the *View *menu and list *devices by connection*. Then navigate to where the "*Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #6 - 9D15*" is listed, and click on its arrow to expand it. Which device is connected to it? If it's a non-essential device, can you try disabling it temporarily and see if the problem still occurs?
> 
> Edit: daft question, but have you installed the intel chipset drivers?



Turns out it's my wireless adapter. Any fix for this? Driver update?


----------



## Tima777 (Feb 7, 2016)

Good day!

I've got the same problem with this laptop model ASUS X555UB.

Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
Date: 07.02.2016 20:17:19
Event ID: 17
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: 
User: LOCAL SERVICE
Computer: DESKTOP-5C70LDP
Description:
A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Component: PCI Express Root Port
Error Source: Advanced Error Reporting (PCI Express)

Busevice:Function: 0x0:0x1C:0x5
Vendor IDevice ID: 0x8086:0x9D15
Class Code: 0x30400

I updaded all drivers, installed all updates for windows 10, checked the latest drivers from ASUS, updated BIOS. Nothing helped to avoid this WHEA problem. I wrote to ASUS support, still waiting their answers but I am not sure that they will give useful information how to deal this it. Did you have a chance to fix it thus far, 
*satindemon4u?*​


----------



## flyingsquirrel (Feb 7, 2016)

You could try updated drivers if there are any. I've only just realised that your system is a laptop, and it looks like a common complaint about that model but nobody has a solution.

Have you tried my original suggestion - disabling link state power management in the bios? I'm not even sure if your laptop bios will have that option but its worth a shot. 

Other things you could try: updating bluetooth drivers (assuming its a combined wifi/bluetooth card), rolling back to older drivers, or even trying the default windows drivers. If you have a realtek wireless card, you could also try downloading drivers direct from realtek. 

You say you've tried updating the BIOS, I assume this is the latest one? The most recent one is only two weeks old and you may have missed it.


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 7, 2016)

flyingsquirrel said:


> You could try updated drivers if there are any. I've only just realised that your system is a laptop, and it looks like a common complaint about that model but nobody has a solution.
> 
> Have you tried my original suggestion - disabling link state power management in the bios? I'm not even sure if your laptop bios will have that option but its worth a shot.
> 
> ...



I haven't looked for the link state power management yet. But I just updated the BIOS last night. Grabbed the one directly from ASUS. In terms of drivers I tried rolling back because I had the latest one and that didn't seem to fix it either.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 7, 2016)

satindemon4u said:


> *FRUId* not set
> *FRUText* not set
> *ValidBits* PortType|Version|CommandStatus|DeviceId|DeviceSerialNumber|ExpressCapability|AerInfo
> *PortType* reserved
> ...


Have you tried updating the chipset driver?
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/detect.html?iid=dc_spotlight_home1


----------



## satindemon4u (Feb 8, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Have you tried updating the chipset driver?
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/detect.html?iid=dc_spotlight_home1



I have. When running the utility it tells me that no drivers were detected for your product.

However, I did manage to install the chipset from Asus's website. Restarting now. Standing by....

And no luck. Event viewer is still filling with that same error.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 8, 2016)

If you disable the Wireless NIC in Device Manager, does it stop the events?  If no, can you try disabling it via the BIOS?

Alternative...maybe the wireless NIC isn't properly installed/came loose:
1. Shutdown the computer.
2. Unplug from wall.
3. Remove battery.
4. Find the panel the WNIC is hiding behind. 
5. Remove the WNIC from the computer.
6. Reinstall the WNIC in the computer.  Make sure it is fully inserted.
7. Plug into wall
8. Turn on computer.  See if it is fixed.  If yes, shut computer down again, unplug from wall, reinsert the battery, turn it back on, and verify it is still fixed.


----------



## Colme (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,

I had the same problem with my hp new laptop. I have found my solution. Try ii probably could help you

You must execute in Administrator mode    

*bcdedit /set pciexpress forcedisable

and restart *

See more detail :
http://h30467.www3.hp.com/t5/Sistem...-por-minuto-n-el-visor-de-eventos/td-p/677996

Good luck


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2016)

That doesn't seem like a very good solution.  By running that command, you're disabling a lot of fairly important PCI Express features (like hot-plugging and power mangement):

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff542202(v=vs.85).aspx


			
				MSDN said:
			
		

> *pciexpress [ default | forcedisable]*
> Enables or disables PCI Express functionality. If the computer platform supports the PCI Express features and the ACPI _OSC method grants control of the features to the operating system, Windows enables the advanced features through the PCI Express Native Control feature (this is the default). Use the forcedisable option to override the advanced PCI Express features and use legacy PCI Express behavior. For more information, see Enabling PCI Express Native Control in Windows.


https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn631753(v=vs.85).aspx


			
				MSDN said:
			
		

> PCI Express Native Hot Plug
> PCI Express Native Power Management Events
> PCI Express Advanced Error Reporting
> PCI Express Capability Structure Control


...one shouldn't have to force PCI Express into legacy mode on a brand new Skylake processor.  Tis better to find out the crux of the problem and fix it.


----------



## Colme (Feb 9, 2016)

Many thanks, I will look for other solution. I hope to find the real solution


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2016)

FYI, running the command again but change "forcedisable" to "default" should reenable the feature if you want to.


----------



## Tima777 (Feb 13, 2016)

I guess the 'Whea-Logger, Event 17' problem might be solved if 1) new BIOS 2) new Intel chipset drivers. But seems there is no any perspective to see updates soon. Until this moment, nothing can help with all 6th generation intels.
The only one thing that i cant understand - where is the quality control system ? It should work before releasing such products on the market.

*Update*: Thumbs up to ASUS Support! They told me the same things that I wrote them in my letter: "re-install Windows, update new drivers, update BIOS. If nothing helps, please visit service center". Of course nothing helped because as I figured out the solution of this problem is hinged on new Intel chipset drivers or BIOS updates. But we wont see these updates soon.  I brought my asus x555ub back to the store and got refunded. No more skylakes for me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah, if it were my computer, I'd be sending it to support.  Since it is a Skylake chip, it has to be pretty new yet.

Skylake is fine...I think it's just this particular model of Asus has a design/manufacturing problem causing the error.


----------



## Tima777 (Feb 13, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, if it were my computer, I'd be sending it to support. Since it is a Skylake chip, it has to be pretty new yet.


I decided not to visit ASUS service center because after 2-3 weeks they would say 'we couldnt do anything'. I googled about whea-logger, event 17 problem.  It takes place on all 6th Intels modification. So, there is another question for me. How could computer companiess release the laptops with errors and problems? or did they cut all staff positions of quality control deparments? Rdiculous, in any case.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2016)

Probably because they still function as advertised.


----------

